# Wie bekommt man diesen Retro Style hin



## christianrupp (22. August 2004)

Hallo kann mir jemand sagen,
wie ich diesen RetroStyle mit Bilder hinbekomme?
Hab auch 2 Dateien angehängt. Original und dann Retro
Mir gehts in erster Linie um das Gesicht. Wer mir sagen kann wie der Rest geht....gerne!
Dank euch
Christian


----------



## Michael Och (22. August 2004)

Hi, könntest du vielleicht das andere Bild noch anhängen?

Weil beim "roten" Bild ist es einfach, STRG+U, dann [x] Färben anklicken und Farbe beim Regler auswählen.

MfG Michael


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (22. August 2004)

Jep, ich kann da leider auch nur das rote Bild erkennen :-/


----------



## Funball (22. August 2004)

Wenn Du den Sepia effeckt suchst dazu gibt es ne Menge Tuts musst Du einfach mal nach sepia suchen 

MfG Funball


----------



## GeneralofWar (23. August 2004)

*...*

en taro adun 

mmh anstelle färben einfach eine Fläche in Rot bzw. der Farbe drüber legen und die füllung prozentual anpassen, dass man die unteren Ebenen durchsieht.

mfg
GoW


----------



## christianrupp (26. August 2004)

Sorry Leute, hab aus Vesehen das falsche Bild hochgeladen!
Hier das Richtige


----------



## christianrupp (26. August 2004)

Hier noch ein Bild


----------



## Fineas (26. August 2004)

- Kopf bei einem Foto freistellen
- STrichzeichnung draus machen, zB so:

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto05.php

- Hintergrund einfärben
- Schnlängellinien oder bunte Kreise mit Pfad (und/oder Auswahlwerkzeug)
- fertig


----------



## German (26. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von christianrupp _
> *wie ich diesen RetroStyle mit Bilder hinbekomme?*


- Kopf auf neuer Ebene freistellen
- Bild > Einstellen > Sättigung verringern
- [Strg + L], sw & ws-Regler auf einen Bereich zusammenziehen, daß nur noch schwarz, weiß und *ein* mittlerer Grauton übrig bleiben
- Ebenentransparenz wählen, [Strg + C]
- Neuen Alphakanal, [Strg + V]
- Kopf füllen mit dunkler Farbe
- Alphakanal als Auswahl laden,  füllen mit heller Farbe
- Hintergrund gestalten


----------

